# عمل ودلالة اسم الفاعل



## Levantinelinguistics

هل, عند اعمال اسم الفاعل, يدلّ اسم الفاعل على الاستقبال فقط ؟ أم أنّه يدلّ على المضارع أيضًا ؟ وأنا, فيما أعلم أنّ اسم الفاعل عند اعماله لا يدلّ على الماضي , فهل هذا بصحيح ؟ بإختصار أريد أن أعلم الدلالات الزمنية في حال اعمال اسم الفاعل


----------



## Abbe

الحال والاستقبال


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا يدلّ على الماضي بنفسه ولكن معنى الكلام قد يُقلب إلى الماضي بإضافة كان، مثلا: *كان قادما إلينا*


----------



## Abbe

أعتقد أن السؤال يدور حول إعمال اسم الفاعل وهو لا يعمل إذا دل على الزمن الماضي


----------



## Mahaodeh

اه، فاتني هذا الجزء من السؤال


----------

